# Naked Rat, lumps appeared since 8am!



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

I cleaned my bod out first thing this morning and they were all ugly and perfect.
I've just given them a few Cheerios as a treat and over the last 16 hours my naked rat has developed 2 lumps. One on his back and on his rump. Now he is prone to spots, like white heads around his snout, which we went to the vets about, my rats cost me a small fortune, and I know nakeds are perticularly prone to Cancer or that's what their breeder told me to look out for. I'm booking him in the vets first thing Monday morning, what's the likely hood of it being cancer seeing as it flared up so fast? I wouldn't put a rat through cancer treatment unless it was able to be cut out - if it were benign, if there was chemo and drungs involved, no way would I put him through it. I've had one rat put down due to cancer only in February.


He's happy enough chowing down on his Cheerios.
It just odd that it came so fast. They don't appear to hurt him, the one on his neck doesn't seem like its attached to anything. But anyway, another vet trip. I swear my vets holiday is paid for by me.


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

Rats are prone to cancer, most types not just naked ones as far I can remember. I wouldn't have thought cancerous lumps would appear so quickly, though it could be possible. 

One of my robos had a cancerous lump (or thought to be) and I was told that she's fine to live as long as she's eating, drinking, toileting and being her normal self. Once she stopped doing them then that was the time to let her go. Her lump didn't appear suddenly grow, grew quite slowly over a few months.

Could it be a cyst? One of my dogs gets these (Can't remember what type) but if they get inflamed and angry he has antibiotics, but they normally do settle down on their own and go away.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Could it be an allergy to the cheerios at all?


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

selina20 said:


> Could it be an allergy to the cheerios at all?


I doubt it. The lumps were there before I put the Cheerios in. They get a small bowl to share twice a month. Other than that they get rat musli and a few Meal Worms an the occasional bit I beef; they get veg too.
Their diet hasn't changed.

I'm wondering they might be sting? I don't have any bees/wasps in my room. But that's not to say there weren't any in there while I was at work!?
He didn't squeak when I poked them though.

He's still going to the vet. Not gonna wing it.


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

kelsey7692 said:


> Rats are prone to cancer, most types not just naked ones as far I can remember. I wouldn't have thought cancerous lumps would appear so quickly, though it could be possible.
> 
> One of my robos had a cancerous lump (or thought to be) and I was told that she's fine to live as long as she's eating, drinking, toileting and being her normal self. Once she stopped doing them then that was the time to let her go. Her lump didn't appear suddenly grow, grew quite slowly over a few months.
> 
> Could it be a cyst? One of my dogs gets these (Can't remember what type) but if they get inflamed and angry he has antibiotics, but they normally do settle down on their own and go away.


Aww bless. Maybe if they are Cancerous then he'll be able to have a nice little lumpy ugly life :') he's only about 6 months old, seems so unfair that I might have to cut it short.
I hope it's nothing, and I take him to the vet and get told off for worrying too much again.


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

Cancer wouldnt flare up that fast, is it possible they are abcesses?


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

ami_j said:


> Cancer wouldnt flare up that fast, is it possible they are abcesses?


Would he not have needed an open wound for and abcess? He's got a little scratch on his back from play fighting with his brother, but nothing else.
I'll take photo when I get home


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

Rawwwrchazli said:


> Would he not have needed an open wound for and abcess? He's got a little scratch on his back from play fighting with his brother, but nothing else.
> I'll take photo when I get home


Nope, abcesses can come up without a wound


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

ami_j said:


> Nope, abcesses can come up without a wound


Maybe that's it then. He'd still need anti biotics for that though.


----------



## trogdorable (Feb 4, 2011)

Rawwwrchazli said:


> Maybe that's it then. He'd still need anti biotics for that though.


ive just had 3 rats with abscesses. 1st one had it lanced and then it came back so was surgically removed. second one was lanced. 3rd one is currently being treated with strong antibiotics as it is very deep.

they all appeared literally overnight and grew quickly. none of them were the result of a wound.


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

Ask your vet for syunulox Chazli 
Also, holding a warm compress on the abscesses can help bring them to a head.


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks guys!
I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

Just thought I'd put a couple of photos up.
He's snuggled on my lap right now with a warm tea towel on the neck lump. He's such a good boy.








I find that Hairless Rats take an awful photo 

Bum lump









Neck lump.


----------



## Stu. (May 17, 2009)

what happened in the end?, did you see the vet?


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

Stu. said:


> what happened in the end?, did you see the vet?


Yup. We got given a course of steroids and antibiotics and told that as long a he's eating and generally well, it's best not to put him through anything more risky. She just said rats get cancer and she was sure the lump on his rump was exactly that. Since then he's developed 2 more, the one on his neck in the photo looks like it might rupture as does the one on his rump. The two new ones are on his rear leg and underneath the one on his neck  
It's not looking good, he doesn't flinch when I touch them and he's still lovely little Yoda, but my mum is taking him back to the vet today, see what she says now.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Oh dear, that all sounds very worrying. I hope the vet has good news!


----------



## MissRosyBoa (Jul 23, 2009)

i'm not expert for sure but they look like abcesses to me. have you tried pricking them to see if any gunk comes out?


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

feorag said:


> Oh dear, that all sounds very worrying. I hope the vet has good news!


So do I, fingers crossed.


MissRosyBoa said:


> i'm not expert for sure but they look like abcesses to me. have you tried pricking them to see if any gunk comes out?


:/
Not really sure how I'd even go about it. Don't want to hurt him. Surely an absces would have responded to treatment and would hurt him if I squeezed/prodded them? He'd sqeak.
x


----------



## MissRosyBoa (Jul 23, 2009)

not neccesarily, rats dont always "show" pain. when your small and vulnerable to predators showing weekness can be lethal so rats often cover up pain.

Abcesses dont always respond to meds alone if theres too much puss in there it sometimes cant dissapate and if theres no obvious wound it cant leek out. so it just sits there in which senario an abcess trapped in the skin solidifies and turn into a cyst. 

to see if the lump has gunk in it, pick one that looks lie its about to burst and give it a short sharp jab with either a clean sanitised needle or tip of a scalple blade. give it a little squeeze and see if anything comes out. smelly yellow/green or watery liquid = abcess. thick white squeezy cheesey gunk/ or waxy little plug = cyst. 

alternatively if you dont feel comfortable doing that, which is understandable, (makes me feel i'll). ask your vet to do it or to aspirat it, thats to say they'll use a syringe injected into the lump and pull on the plunger to see if they can suck anything out.

abcesses/cysts are an infection so once they get one they can spread them around themselves eachother from grooming and getting that into any tiny wound, scratch. so its not surprising to have lots spring up on one animal, once they've got one. Cancerouse growths or other tumours in my experience do not srping up over night, they'd be a gradual swelling. abcesses however do.

Vets with the best intentions can sometimes make mistakes, i've had my own very good vet tell me that one of my rats had a tumour on her thigh, and that nothing could be done except remove her leg. while i decided what to do for the best a weeks later it burst and was clearly a abcess all along. 

i'm not saying i'm right and that its 100% an abcess i'm just sying theres a good chance it is and its worth checking for that before you think the worst.

wishing you and your little one all the best, hope all works out ok


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

MissRosyBoa said:


> not neccesarily, rats dont always "show" pain. when your small and vulnerable to predators showing weekness can be lethal so rats often cover up pain.
> 
> Abcesses dont always respond to meds alone if theres too much puss in there it sometimes cant dissapate and if theres no obvious wound it cant leek out. so it just sits there in which senario an abcess trapped in the skin solidifies and turn into a cyst.
> 
> ...


Ergh. Just reading that made me feel ill.
I'll be home in about an hour, I'll see what the vet has said and if she's said it's a Tumor again then what have I got to lose really? Worth a shot. My Brother's ex is a trainee vet and I'm still matey with her sonill get her to do it. She'll have a better idea of what to do.


----------



## MissRosyBoa (Jul 23, 2009)

i know its really not pleasant and can be smelly too. just think of it as if you had a giant spot that wont come to a head, so you need to pop it to let the puss out so it can go down. because thats essentially what you (may) be dealing with. if you do decide to try to lance(pop) it and find gunk in the lump, try and squeeze out as much as you can to help it go down. have lots of kitchen roll and warm water to hand. when your done clean the wound with warm salty water to stop any infection spreading.


best of luck again and if you need any help advice give me a shout. Rats are my first love, i've kept them as long as i can remember


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

MissRosyBoa said:


> i know its really not pleasant and can be smelly too. just think of it as if you had a giant spot that wont come to a head, so you need to pop it to let the puss out so it can go down. because thats essentially what you (may) be dealing with. if you do decide to try to lance(pop) it and find gunk in the lump, try and squeeze out as much as you can to help it go down. have lots of kitchen roll and warm water to hand. when your done clean the wound with warm salty water to stop any infection spreading.
> 
> 
> best of luck again and if you need any help advice give me a shout. Rats are my first love, i've kept them as long as i can remember



Grim.
Thanks for all you help so far.
I just popped into Sainsburys for kitchen towel. We have salt, TCP and saline solution at home, would salt water be best then?
Will let you know how it goes!


----------



## MissRosyBoa (Jul 23, 2009)

The best thing is a product called hibiscrub you can buy in the likes of boots,its a antiseptic hand sanitiser, shower gel/wound/hand wash type thing. its an absolute god send for this kind of thing. it cleans it out and helps get rid of the bacteria and helps things heal up much faster. its about £6 for a small bottle. i always have a bottle in the house. it works for everything but salt water will do just fine though ,as will saline solution/wound wash which is essentiall a mild salt water concoction. Theres no point spending loads of money on hibiscrub if we still havent established its definately abcesses. but if they are then it might be a good idea to get some as you may need to keep up the cleaning for a while until they clear up

i would defo advice against tcp, it will sting like a mother fudger,:censor: and your rat defo wont thank you for that, also it could be a bit toxic if the rat licks it off while grooming after. 

yup please do keep me posted i'd be intersted to hear how your little one gets on


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

Got more antibiotics, really strong ones apparently. Mum asked her to lance it but she's not happy to until she's tried this one. She said he's still the picture of health just really lumpy. She said she'd have to sedate him to cut it out and he might die.
she still thinks the one on his rump is cancer  she did a biopsy on that one and it didn't pop.
Mum said that if they don't go down a bit in the next week her and Fern are going to try and pop the one on his neck. Rats are rather resilient to antibiotics, the swines!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

One of the red squirrels I was handrearing 6 years ago had a huge abscess on the side of his nose and the anti-biotics didn't touch it. He was only a tiny baby (about 4-5 weeks old) and my husband held him and I lanced it, expecting the big spurt that usually accompanies lancing and abscess, but the pus was so thick that I literally had to squeeze it all out.

A couple of days later it filled up again and we lanced it again and it never came back, but it absolutely distorted his face! :flrt:


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

Aw poor little squiggle 
At least you got rid of the absces though.


----------



## MissRosyBoa (Jul 23, 2009)

i know its disheartening to think its some kind of tumour an abcess would make things nice and easy to get rid off, but i think yur vets decision, plan of action, is right after all she's seen and handled the rats and i'm only looking at the pictures. but dont feel too disheartened the fact she's prescribed more drugs means theres still a chance. i'd just keep on with his medication. make sure you give it to him regularly at the same time everyday and dont miss any doses and then you'll know you gave it the best shot and wait untill you go back to the vets. to see if the lumps are growing or shrinking you can use a marker pen and put a circle round the edge of the lump and see if it changes size. as somtimes its hard to judge if theres any change.

if she did a needle biopsy and nothing came out then theirs prob nothing (ie puss) to come out and the lump may be solid tissue ie a tumour. in which case i would tell your mum not to try to lance or pop it after all as it wont do any good, theres nothing to squeeze out and it could make things worse by introducing infection to the tumour which woud be very bad indeed

if its finally decided that the lumps are tumours theres is a risk with surgery and its not cheep either. if you decide to have them surgically removed, having a rat sedated and operated on is always a risk whatever the surgery even routine surgery on very healthy animals can go wrong, i've lost a couple of rats through surgery myself. The vet HAS TO tell you that there is a risk and that hings could go wrong. that the lumps could grow back. nothing is guarenteed. However its not all bad. it could go right. he could have the lumps off and go on living happy and healthy for a good long while, and pass away an very old man in his sleep one day. i've had far more rats that have had surgery and come through without a hitch than those that have had problems.

whatever you decide to do is up to you, but if you need to talk about it give me a shout


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

GOOD NEWS I THINK!

So Yoda was playing with his Brother, Gizmo, in the rat play pen and he knocked the lump on his rump (the one the vet was sure was cancer) and it popped!
Mum called me and told me (because I'm at work), she scooped him up and gave it a squeeze and it was hard, puss like stuff and also a bit squishy and smelled awful. I've been told to buy a very nice bottle of wine!
Anyway, she decided to pop to Boots to buy Hibiscrub as recommended and she lanced the others, all were abscesses!
Yay! We're gonna keep him on his own until they heal but someone up there, whoever it is, is shining upon my little Yodie!
Hopefully they won't come back in a hurry


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 18, 2011)

Rawwwrchazli said:


> she scooped him up and gave it a squeeze and it was hard, puss like stuff and also a bit squishy and smelled awful.


When my old rats abscess popped the stuff that came out was like green toothpaste, absolutely vile. Just make sure you keep the wound clean as they're prone to grow back and twice as fast.


Good luck!


----------



## MissRosyBoa (Jul 23, 2009)

Rawwwrchazli said:


> GOOD NEWS I THINK!
> 
> So Yoda was playing with his Brother, Gizmo, in the rat play pen and he knocked the lump on his rump (the one the vet was sure was cancer) and it popped!
> Mum called me and told me (because I'm at work), she scooped him up and gave it a squeeze and it was hard, puss like stuff and also a bit squishy and smelled awful. I've been told to buy a very nice bottle of wine!
> ...



OH MY GOSH i'm so happy to read that thats fantastic news  does a little happy dance...:2thumb::no1::2thumb: WOOP WOOP WOOP


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

with so many abcesses i would keep up with the antibiotics to stop the chance of anymore..what did the vet give you?


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

SUPER HANS said:


> When my old rats abscess popped the stuff that came out was like green toothpaste, absolutely vile. Just make sure you keep the wound clean as they're prone to grow back and twice as fast.
> 
> 
> Good luck!


 thanks.
He's been moved into the Living room where we can watch him all the time and so there's less chance of the other two getting them, they can spread about cant they? 
Gonna clean the wounds 5 times a day as long as it doesn't irritate his skin. Mum give him a wax worm and a couple of mealworms for being a good boy


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

ami_j said:


> with so many abcesses i would keep up with the antibiotics to stop the chance of anymore..what did the vet give you?


Yup. We're not going to stop his meds  and were still taking him back into weeks to see if there's anything else we can do and to get the biopsy results if they haven't come before then 
I don't know what it is he's take. Mum took him to get this course.
I'll have a look when I get home, vet said the antibiotics was the strongest she was willing to give him.


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

Rawwwrchazli said:


> Yup. We're not going to stop his meds  and were still taking him back into weeks to see if there's anything else we can do and to get the biopsy results if they haven't come before then
> I don't know what it is he's take. Mum took him to get this course.
> I'll have a look when I get home, vet said the antibiotics was the strongest she was willing to give him.


hopefully its something that will cut through the pus like septrin or syunlox, i personally have found baytril useless with abcesses. might be worth getting some honey and giving him a bit of that while he is recovering it is meant to have healing propertys...also if you google immune booster diet, theres a recipe for that, i think it might be helpful to him


----------



## MissRosyBoa (Jul 23, 2009)

Synulux is good stuff for abcesses i agree baytril is useless......

i'm so pleased for the little fella.  

when your cleaning it try and squeeze out any gunk thats in there, this may mean if it scabs over you may have to pick the scab off to get the gunk out. if it scabs up while theres still infection in there it will fill up again. Defo keep up with the meds, its prob the stronger drugs that made it burst . good choice to seperate form his buddy for a little while he could spread it around. honeys good and also natural yogurt.

the strong antibiotics may give him diarreah so make sure he gets plenty of fluids and foods thats easy to digest. and generally spoilt rotten lol give him a huge kiss from me i was thinking bout the little fella all night last night


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

That's all brilliant news! I'm so pleased and I'm sure keeping him on a strong anti-biotic might help to stop them coming back.


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

MissRosyBoa said:


> Synulux is good stuff for abcesses i agree baytril is useless......
> 
> i'm so pleased for the little fella.
> 
> ...


Aww bless you 
The meds are syunulox  looks like we're on a winner!
I've got him on my lap now, so he has received his kiss 
I grabbed some Manuka honey on the way home...expensive, but apparently it's good for Beardies too, so Norbert can have a little bit as he's off his veg -_- stupid face.
I'll keep a close eye on Yoda's toilet stuff, keep him hydrated, I've got a dropper incase he doesn't feel like drinking himself 

Thanks guys!
x


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

Rawwwrchazli said:


> Aww bless you
> The meds are syunulox  looks like we're on a winner!
> I've got him on my lap now, so he has received his kiss
> I grabbed some Manuka honey on the way home...expensive, but apparently it's good for Beardies too, so Norbert can have a little bit as he's off his veg -_- stupid face.
> ...


excellent news  give him a snuggle from me x
one of my boys has a face abscess atm i was really worried, though its gone down loads on septrin. they dont half worry us


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Manuka honey is great stuff for putting on open wounds! :2thumb:


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

ami_j said:


> excellent news  give him a snuggle from me x
> one of my boys has a face abscess atm i was really worried, though its gone down loads on septrin. they dont half worry us


I know! And they sit there and pretend they are fine, and we're like 'no you're not fine at all!'

He keeps looking at me like 'why am I getting all this extra love, mum?'
<3

Hope your boy gets better  give him love from me and Yoda


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

feorag said:


> Manuka honey is great stuff for putting on open wounds! :2thumb:


Excellent! That'll be another staple in the Animal First Aid Cupboard


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

Rawwwrchazli said:


> I know! And they sit there and pretend they are fine, and we're like 'no you're not fine at all!'
> 
> He keeps looking at me like 'why am I getting all this extra love, mum?'
> <3
> ...


awww bless him :flrt: thank you , i shall pass my love from you and yoda to atari....when he has got over the indignity of having his medicine anyway :lol2:


----------



## MissRosyBoa (Jul 23, 2009)

what a sweet heart :flrt:

hope your little fella feels better soon too ami j


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

ami_j said:


> awww bless him :flrt: thank you , i shall pass my love from you and yoda to atari....when he has got over the indignity of having his medicine anyway :lol2:


Lol, when I gave Yoda his first does I hid it in a wax worm pot and he got all excited when he saw the pot and then I gave him something that wasn't a wax worm and he was like 

'duh :censor:'


----------



## MissRosyBoa (Jul 23, 2009)

Rawwwrchazli said:


> Excellent! That'll be another staple in the Animal First Aid Cupboard


it is very good aparently for open wounds but whenever i've used it that way the rats have spent the whole time licking it off and generally worrying the wound to taste the honey and eventually they make it wrose. its a catch 22


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Rawwwrchazli said:


> Excellent! That'll be another staple in the Animal First Aid Cupboard


Put it in the food cupboard and eat it! :gasp: It's very good for you, especially if you have any stomach problems.


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

MissRosyBoa said:


> it is very good aparently for open wounds but whenever i've used it that way the rats have spent the whole time licking it off and generally worrying the wound to taste the honey and eventually they make it wrose. its a catch 22


Maybe I'll leave it until we see if the vet prescribed more meds after this course. If not, and they are still sore, I'll try the honey  he's on a two week course I think.


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

MissRosyBoa said:


> what a sweet heart :flrt:
> 
> hope your little fella feels better soon too ami j


thank you :2thumb:


Rawwwrchazli said:


> Lol, when I gave Yoda his first does I hid it in a wax worm pot and he got all excited when he saw the pot and then I gave him something that wasn't a wax worm and he was like
> 
> 'duh :censor:'


:lol2: they really arent daft


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

feorag said:


> Put it in the food cupboard and eat it! :gasp: It's very good for you, especially if you have any stomach problems.


Don't like honey. It's all about the raspberry jam 
Mum might like it, might help her IBS lol


----------



## MissRosyBoa (Jul 23, 2009)

Dont like honey :gasp: i couldnt live without a little squirt of honey in my porridge :flrt:


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

MissRosyBoa said:


> Dont like honey :gasp: i couldnt live without a little squirt of honey in my porridge :flrt:


NAH!
The only thing that should go on Porridge is Sugar and the only things that should go on toast are proper butter and Marmite OR Raspberry Jam. Facts of life right there!


----------



## MissRosyBoa (Jul 23, 2009)

if i'd have known you were a marmite eater i wouldn't have commented on your thread lmao marmite is wrong lol

i'm a big kid though i put sprinkles or 100's and 1000's on my porridge too  everything tastes better with sprinkles lol


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Rawwwrchazli said:


> Don't like honey. It's all about the raspberry jam
> Mum might like it, might help her IBS lol


I'm certain it would actually help it - if she only took a teaspoon 3 times a day before her meals I bet it would help her! It really is magic stuff, but it has to be Manuka, not normal honey.



MissRosyBoa said:


> Dont like honey :gasp: i couldnt live without a little squirt of honey in my porridge :flrt:


Naw - maple syrup on porridge! :mf_dribble:

I like raspberry jam and I like blackcurrant jam and I like strawberry jam and I *loooovvve *Marmite! :lol2:


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

feorag said:


> I'm certain it would actually help it - if she only took a teaspoon 3 times a day before her meals I bet it would help her! It really is magic stuff, but it has to be Manuka, not normal honey.
> 
> Naw - maple syrup on porridge! :mf_dribble:
> 
> I like raspberry jam and I like blackcurrant jam and I like strawberry jam and I *loooovvve *Marmite! :lol2:



I shall tell her  I'm sure she won't mind, she's a massive honey fan, it'll be such a terrible hardship for her to eat it everyday 

Marmite is the bomb!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I love Marmite on toast and regularly have it - everytime I do I cut a 1inch slice off the bottom of one of them, cut it into 3 and give it to my boys! :flrt:

I used to make brown bread Marmite sandwiches for my Abysinnian cat - he loved it too! :2thumb:


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

feorag said:


> I love Marmite on toast and regularly have it - everytime *I do I cut a 1inch slice off the bottom of one of them, cut it into 3 and give it to my boys!* :flrt:
> 
> I used to make brown bread Marmite sandwiches for my Abysinnian cat - he loved it too! :2thumb:


good source of vitamin b12 ( i think its b12)


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

feorag said:


> I love Marmite on toast and regularly have it - everytime I do I cut a 1inch slice off the bottom of one of them, cut it into 3 and give it to my boys! :flrt:
> 
> I used to make brown bread Marmite sandwiches for my Abysinnian cat - he loved it too! :2thumb:


Haha!
Might try mine on it!
Bit salty though, they might be unamused.


----------



## MissRosyBoa (Jul 23, 2009)

you people are marmite eating weirdo's lol my rats wont even eat marmite and they eat their own poops !:lol2:


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

MissRosyBoa said:


> you people are marmite eating weirdo's lol my rats wont even eat marmite and they *eat their own poops* !:lol2:


also got b vitamins in :lol2:
Care Guide: Coprophagy


----------



## MissRosyBoa (Jul 23, 2009)

it could have liquid gold in it you still wouldnt get me liking it :lol2:


----------



## MissRosyBoa (Jul 23, 2009)

Hows your little fella doing now , i hope he's still on the mend


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

MissRosyBoa said:


> Hows your little fella doing now , i hope he's still on the mend


He's still going!
The lump on his neck is all but gone, the ones on his rump and getting smaller, but sadly more have appeared even with the anti biotics 
He now has one on the underside of his neck, one on his belly and one on his back leg. He still runs about and eats, drinks, uses his wheel.
He misses his brother though, being separated from him is hard on the poorly poorly baby. 
He gets lots of cuddles from me 
The Hibiscrub is making his skin a bit flakey too. Will a little bit of baby oil help that or might that irritate his skin more?


----------



## MissRosyBoa (Jul 23, 2009)

poor little bugger. its in his system, i'd keep on with the Antibiotics for as long as neccesary, (maybe talk to your vet about adding a steroid such as prednisolone ) and pop any new abcesses that appear

With the hibiscrub dilute it a bit so 1 part hibiscrub to 3 parts warm water so its not as strong on the skin .and get the hibiscrub right in the wound rather than just washing his skin with it.

i'd reccomend using normal houshold cooking olive oil, rather than baby oil. its really moisturinsing and totally harmless when grooming, the rat will lick the baby oil off and it could be toxic if he licks enough of it. you can also give him olive oil on a piece of bread to keep him moisturised from the inside out, i give it to my lot all the time they love it.

Just to give him a little helping hand to boost his immune system back up and give him another boost to fight the infections you can try giving him a multi vitamin supplement in his water if you like. i use a childrens liquid multivitamin called "Abidec" its designed for mixing with water for kids that wont take meds so its easy i just put about half a teaspoon in a 150ml water bottle. change it for fresh every other day at least as it will go funny if you leave it till the bottle runs out and needs refilling.

i still have everything crossed for the little fella i'm sure he'll be right as rain in no time. i know your doing your best so dont worry xxxxx


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

MissRosyBoa said:


> poor little bugger. its in his system, i'd keep on with the Antibiotics for as long as neccesary, (maybe talk to your vet about adding a steroid such as prednisolone ) and pop any new abcesses that appear
> 
> With the hibiscrub dilute it a bit so 1 part hibiscrub to 3 parts warm water so its not as strong on the skin .and get the hibiscrub right in the wound rather than just washing his skin with it.
> 
> ...


He's due back at the vet on the 20th I think. I'll ask her about a steroid.


I'll also pop to boots tomorrow for the vitamins 
He gets a few drops of olive oil on his rat muisli. I'm worried about giving him the runs, I'll put a bit more on, he doesn't like bread. He likes rich tea biscuits 

He's actually loving all the extra attention he's getting. He waits at the door of his cage every morning for his medicine ^_^ an every night for the second clean of the wounds.
Such a good boy.


----------



## MissRosyBoa (Jul 23, 2009)

teehee spoilt little lad lol, he's so brave. They are such charactors they really do love to spend time with us, i cant understand how peopel can hate rats they are amazing animals. i just gave the majority of mine a bath and they've ben sat under a heater all evening giving me the stink eye lol

if he's already getting some olive oil thats great no need to add extra, you could also alternate every now and then with some cod liver oil. i just crack open one of the little capsules and squirt it on their food (dont use the extra strength cod liver capsules though cos they will defo give him the runs.


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

Aww I hope he gets better soon. I saw some hairless rats at the local RSPCA open day today, I honestly thought I didn't like them but they were lovely and now I would like to have some, I've had furred rats before which were lovely.

My little hamster has abcesses at the moment too so I know how you feel, sometimes they take ages to go away


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

So, update.

As said above the Abscesses are getting worse.
Now I was on the phone to the vet yesterday explaining. She said the meds he is one now are as strong as she will happily go and we'd tried steroids already, so as a pair, and with my mum, we have decided to give him until the end of this month to improve. For his own happiness. Last night he seems depressed and not himself, he had a bit of biscuit and a long cuddle, but he's just not enjoying anything now. The lump on his leg is starting to inhibit his climbing and walking and he seems off balance. Most of them are just getting bigger by the day.

So, we're persevering with the anti biotics for 2 more weeks. It would have been nearly 2 months of constant treatment by then, I don't think it's fair to let him live like this much longer. If the vet operated, there would be more stitched then rat right now and there's no way he'd make it.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

That's very sad, but it has to be what's best for him and it sounds like you're being very sensible about his situation.


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

feorag said:


> That's very sad, but it has to be what's best for him and it sounds like you're being very sensible about his situation.


I just think that if I were him, I wouldn't want to live that way. I'd want someone to put me out of my misery.


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

Here's some photos of my poor lumpy baby =[

This is the lump on his neck









One that ruptured on Friday









The one on his leg









The one on his shoulders, was the first one to rupture and has come back twice the size









Three on his back, the one on his rump has ruptured for the second time. And then there's two more.









The scabs are so thick. There's no infection, just I'm worried nothing else can weap out of scabs that thick. They aren't really hurting him, he let me wash him just now and wipe the scabs with the Hibiscrub. Poor fella.


----------



## MissRosyBoa (Jul 23, 2009)

> Yesterday 06:15 PM feorag That's very sad, but it has to be what's best for him and it sounds like you're being very sensible about his situation.


I agree.i know you've done everything you can and your thinking of whats inhis best intersets i'm so sorry i so sorry i cant think of anything else to help. except maybe you need to Soak and get/pick the scab off and then get the puss out. Has your vet sent puss cultures off for analysis to see if there is a particular antibiotic that would work better. or perhaps you could ask for a topical antibiotic cream or powder that you can put in the open wound to dry it up.

i'm sorry i'm at a loss i've only known of one othe person have abcesses in rats this resistant to treatment she wrote about it recently here on a rat forum hers went eventually but it did take a very long time.

Sending big hugs to both you and your little one. i'm sorry i cant be of more help


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

Like I've Sao before he is due back at the vet on the 20th so you never know, we might have a stroke of luck. She took samples so se should have a definite answer for me then.

Thanks guys for all your concern, it's good to have people thinking about him while he fights his little heart out


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

Right. 

The shoulder lump has been lanced again and seems to be staying that way. The scans were soaked off and more nasty goo came out, but those have also stayed gone.
The one sort of half way up his back is nearly ready to go, so is the one under his leg.

The only one I'm worried about now, is the one on his throat.

But. It's a huge improvement!


----------



## MissRosyBoa (Jul 23, 2009)

Thats fantastic new you've done so well to get him so much better. you should be proud of all your hard work both of you:no1::no1:

any chance you can get another picture of the lump on his throat? does it look the same as the others or is it different?


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks  I'm more proud of him for being so brave and such a little fighter.

The only photo I have of the one on his throat is this one







.
In that photo it's across his whole throat; now it's formed into more of a ball and slightly to one side. It's exactly the same as the others. 
The one under his leg is so big it's making him hold his leg up, so hopefully that'll be ready to go tomorrow.
Once they come to a head, my mum just has to knick his skin and they just go. She' the real star of the show. She hasn't mis-judged a single one! All I've done is pay for the vet! And buy her lots of wine for how sick the smell makes her feel!


----------



## MissRosyBoa (Jul 23, 2009)

Excellant job, i wouldnt wait for the last two to be ready to pop on their own if they are getting as big as you say i'd go right ahead and lance them now, a quick jab with something sharp and getting all the goo out should have him put to rights in no time. Just keep doing what your doing you've all done such a fantastic job give him some lovely cuddles and some yoggie drops from me :no1::no1:


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

MissRosyBoa said:


> Excellant job, i wouldnt wait for the last two to be ready to pop on their own if they are getting as big as you say i'd go right ahead and lance them now, a quick jab with something sharp and getting all the goo out should have him put to rights in no time. Just keep doing what your doing you've all done such a fantastic job give him some lovely cuddles and some yoggie drops from me :no1::no1:


I'll get mother to do it tomorrow regardless then. He's been hobble running in his wheel for the last hour so he's asleep; can't do it right this instant. The vet just gave us more of the same meds and said to keep him going because even if they weren't stopping the abscesses forming they were keeping infection at bay once they popped and seemed to be keeping them at bay once they had been drained a couple of times...
It's all guess work, but hopefully once that's last few are banished all will be well! And I'll have a scarred little naked baby! And he can go back to his brother! Gizmo misses him dearly, they watch each other through the bars!


----------



## MissRosyBoa (Jul 23, 2009)

Excellant he sounds like he's still in high spirits and made such a turnaround brilliant just brilliant i'm so happy for him. i've worried over the little fella as if he was one of my own lol


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

I HAVE A LUMP LESS RAT!!!!!!!!!

Yay! 
He made it!

Mum lanced the last two last night, fingers crossed they don't come back!
He's on one final course of Anti-Biotics until the end of the month; but people, I think we've done it 

Thank you all for your support and I'll get some photos of my little star when he's all healed up.

His brother will be glad to have him back, we sadly lost Berty to a Stroke 4 days ago, so now Gizmo is alone 
RIP Little Fuzzy Dude, hope you found Ernie in Ratty heaven.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

That is excellent news! :2thumb:


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

brilliant news :2thumb:


----------



## MissRosyBoa (Jul 23, 2009)

absolutely fantastic news :no1: i was wondering how you were getting on  what a mammoth effort you've put into making your little man better again my hats off to you  :notworthy:

looking forward to photos of the wee man when he's back to full health


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

Tonight Yoda has taken a turn for the worse.
I spoke to the vet over the phone, what with it being a bank holiday and she thinks that it's just all too much. I'm to take him first thing if he survives the night, but he is curled up in his nest, and he is skinny and stiff. I've offered him water through a dropper and his favourite wax worm treat, but he's not interested. I fear he is slipping away.
He fought such a valiant fight, it's such a shame he's gotten so far and now it takes him from me  I'm in bits.

If he's gone by morning, his brother will be up for rehoming, through no other reason than I do not keep rats alone, and I cannot see myself buying another one, they break my heart. They make me smile, laugh and give me such joy, but then they go, and I can't stand it. They are so small, and I'm so big, but I can't help them . With my current mental state, I can't stand to lose another one.

He's an almost hairless boy, if you guys know of anyone who will take him with his cage, free, and give him the most amazing home, please let me know. If not, I'll pop him on the Classifieds.

I feel like such and awful selfish person.


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

'Sleep well, my friend
There will be another moment we'll meet again
Just let it go
Sleep well, goodnight
You're something to remember
I wish that you were here by my side'


Rest In Peace Yoda <3


----------



## MissRosyBoa (Jul 23, 2009)

oh no i'm so sorry to hear this. sleep tight little one. he faught so valiantly. was such a trooper. sending much love and hugs your way. :sad:

i wish i could take your other boy for you, if you decide thats for the best, i would do it in a heart beat but i am way down south on the coast with no transport.


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

MissRosyBoa said:


> oh no i'm so sorry to hear this. sleep tight little one. he faught so valiantly. was such a trooper. sending much love and hugs your way. :sad:
> 
> i wish i could take your other boy for you, if you decide thats for the best, i would do it in a heart beat but i am way down south on the coast with no transport.


Thanks  at least he's at peace now and not in anymore pain.
We don't have transport either at the moment, or else I'd bring him to your at least I'd know he had a good home. Never mind.

Thanks for all your support
X


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Oh dear - I am so sorry to hear this! :sad:

Did you end up taking him to the vets, or did he pass away through the night? Whatever it was, he's in a better place now over the bridge playing happily with his friend, free of pain.

RIP Yoda!


----------



## MissRosyBoa (Jul 23, 2009)

Rawwwrchazli said:


> Thanks  at least he's at peace now and not in anymore pain.
> We don't have transport either at the moment, or else I'd bring him to your at least I'd know he had a good home. Never mind.
> 
> Thanks for all your support
> X


your very welcome, if theres anything else i can do to help just give me a holla. i'm really sorry about Yoda. i really thought he was going to make it xoxoxoxox

If you get stuck for homing your other rat and are able to get the train in my direction (about 2hours away) give me a shout also xxxx

much love to you and yours


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

feorag said:


> Oh dear - I am so sorry to hear this! :sad:
> 
> Did you end up taking him to the vets, or did he pass away through the night? Whatever it was, he's in a better place now over the bridge playing happily with his friend, free of pain.
> 
> RIP Yoda!


He passed away over night, we'll bury him next to Berty this evening <3
We phoned the vet to let her know and even she cries on the phone! I felt so sorry for her, she fought just as much as all of us.


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

MissRosyBoa said:


> your very welcome, if theres anything else i can do to help just give me a holla. i'm really sorry about Yoda. i really thought he was going to make it xoxoxoxox
> 
> If you get stuck for homing your other rat and are able to get the train in my direction (about 2hours away) give me a shout also xxxx
> 
> much love to you and yours


Thanks 
I think the train woul frighten him too much, he's quite shy. Plus his cage is giant.
Mum's looking at getting a new car in a week or two, so I'll talk to her tonight. I might be able to bring him to you if I can't find anything closer to home.

I'll let you know


----------



## MissRosyBoa (Jul 23, 2009)

ok no problems. how old is he? and i dont need a cage i have hundreds lol


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

MissRosyBoa said:


> ok no problems. how old is he? and i dont need a cage i have hundreds lol


Approx 7 months =] He was born in January I was told by the breeder.


----------



## MissRosyBoa (Jul 23, 2009)

cool he should fit in with my gang easily thn should you find you cant find him a home closer to yourselves. Whatever you decide to do you know where i am if you need me  xoxoxxoxo


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

Just to let everyone know, Gizmo went to hiss new home today, and he went to live with 2 very dear friends of mine, so I get to see his naked self when ever I like =]


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Perfect outcome to all the worry! :2thumb:


----------



## Earth-Angel (Jun 10, 2010)

Aw bless you charli  well the little guy, Gizmo is all settled in. Everyone ( as in all the ratty gang) said hello to him, though i think Theo was sulking as he was a bit jealous my full attention wasnt on him  Gizmo is now in a bed / plastic box with a ton of bedding just to make sure he is warm. I was worried he hadnt eaten and drunk, so i took the water bottle to him and he had a big drink... See he has me well trained already!! Ive also dropped food into the hole of his bed incase he doesnt venture far tonight. Everytime we check hes sticking his head out looking at us  Ive had a stern word with Theo and told him to look after Gizmo because its not nice when your the new kid without any friends!
Thank you again Hun, he will be cherished, he is such a sweetie....and as said you can come see him anytime...and us too  xxx


----------



## MissRosyBoa (Jul 23, 2009)

aww so glad you've managed to sort something out for him. wishing you both and gizmo all the best xxx


----------

